

Host a Website on Google Drive - aynlaplant
http://chronicle.com/blogs/profhacker/host-a-website-on-google-drive/46737

======
gregorkas
Actually, the same goes for Dropbox - just drag an html file to your Public
folder and get it's link - Boom, instant static html page with css and
javascript. Personally I prefer Dropbox because sync worked faster for me so
the updates to the page were almost instant, but I had to wait a while for
Drive to sync everything.

